# Stratos 1700 Flats Boat



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

What kind of information are you hoping to find? 

There are pictures of them for sale and if you are looking for a poling skiff, this is not it

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/stratos-1700-flats-boat-10500.14940/


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Apr 9, 2017)

I wasn't particularly looking for a poling skiff. Just looking for something that could cross a sound and was better to look at than my 14' McKee craft. By the way I'm selling it to get the Stratos Flats and was wondering what I should sell it for. I just bought a super clean Mercury 40 hp 2 stroke engine for it which was $1500. It has two gas tanks, new navigation lights, a good battery, and extras.


----------



## SWFLrunner (Mar 27, 2017)

I owned this model for a couple of years. You'll find the same hull branded Hydrasport also. This is a bay boat with a flats boat style top cap. Not a skinny water boat by any stretch but will run rough water with ease with that deep v. I used to fish mine off shore out of the Jupiter and St. Lucie inlets. Mine ran 42 with an E-rude 112 special and trim tabs with me and gear. There was the Hydrasport branded model selling around here last year for 5k. It's still sitting in the same spot, don't know if it changed hands. The self bailing small cockpit and sealed top hatches make the boat like a jet ski, you can put it under and it will pop back up and run full of water, ask me how I know


----------

